# Fred Bear Takedown with Fascor info?



## Phil Olsen (Sep 27, 2005)

*1976 Magnesium takedown*

I have found out it is a 1976 Magnesium, and the part I need is the adjustable strike plate, any ideas on where I can purchase one?


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

Phil, that part may be very hard to find, as most parts are for the old Bear takedowns. Three Rivers Archery sells replacement latches but I don't believe they have the strike plate. One idea may be to find a peice of thin spring-steel and fabricate one yourself. Maybe thin-gauge metal banding would work?


----------



## Phil Olsen (Sep 27, 2005)

*Bear*

Thanks, I have had no luck finding one, making one was always a option I was just trying to restore it with correct parts. I am replaceing one given to me by my uncle when I was young and stumbled across this one so I bought it Instantly, I know I overpaid but it has sent. value that makes it priceless.


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

Old bows are like that. Good luck.


----------

